# Need convincing to buy the X-Trail



## cheniquoi (Jun 13, 2006)

Looking at the usual suspects, RAV-4, CR-V and the X-trail. Really like the LE, although would be nice to have the adventure package as well. Liked the drive, however, when idling in Drive, noticed a very audible humming sound. Haven't driven an automatic in awhile, so the sales guy chalked it up to "that's the sound automatics make, you'll eventually get past it." Drove the RAV-4 after and was equally impressed, although they don't have leather, but there was no strong humming sound with the Rav4.

Really like the LE, but the humming sound worries me, plus read on a few sites about a noticeable "rattling" sound that eventually happens. Could it be just that car?

How's the Nissan re-sell value compared to toyota and honda?

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*X-Trail, definitely*



cheniquoi said:


> Looking at the usual suspects, RAV-4, CR-V and the X-trail. Really like the LE, although would be nice to have the adventure package as well. Liked the drive, however, when idling in Drive, noticed a very audible humming sound. Haven't driven an automatic in awhile, so the sales guy chalked it up to "that's the sound automatics make, you'll eventually get past it." Drove the RAV-4 after and was equally impressed, although they don't have leather, but there was no strong humming sound with the Rav4.
> 
> Really like the LE, but the humming sound worries me, plus read on a few sites about a noticeable "rattling" sound that eventually happens. Could it be just that car?
> 
> ...


I have a 2006 SE AWD. Like you, the idling sound bothered me, but it's not audible inside the vehicle. After 16,000 kms, my wife and I have absolutely no regrets. There are a few squeaks from the dash and somewhere in the back, but it's no different than sounds experienced in just about any car (my old Corolla and Civic made noises as well). I test drove a 2005 Rav, and found the X-Trail gave a better ride and felt bigger too. I can't speak about the new Ravs though.

They're both great vehicles, and it comes down to personal tastes. IMHO, I found the XT to be more practical and a better bang for the buck. I like that the spare is inside the vehicle, love the sunroof and driver dash storage, and like the selectable drive system. If I had to buy all over again, I wouldn't hesitate to get the XT, and this is after test driving several other comparable vehicles. 

Good luck!

:cheers: 

Paul


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well my trunk rattles lots 

prolly cause of the loud subs in the back lol

but after 26 000kms

loving every bit of it

wish i bought a 5spd tho


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

I looked at the CRV and the X-Trail and settled on the X-Trail (2006 SE AWD with auto trans). It came down to the following:
-it looks better and more "truck-like". The CRV was too pedestrian in terms of styling
-Love the sunroof. There was no comparison to the Honda or anything else out there
-4WD was a better setup than the CRV. 
-All new CRV coming this August. The advance photos that I have seen show the CRV looking more and more like a car.


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

i give my points in a different perspective,,,by the 3 things i dont like about my XT,, as after these i love everything about it

1: drink holders small and in a stupid spot

2: centre armrest absouletly sucks(my arm doesnt even come close to resting on it

3: temperature sensor is whacked ( can change about 5 degs in 30secs and the flashing after 3 degs or less is very irritating

other then those 3 minor things it is the best vehicle i have ever owned,


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

True the armrest could be better, other than that no complaints, 99000 troublefree km's.
Would do it all over again.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

You'll get used to the humming after a couple months. Or you can always shift to N if you're idling awhile. It's a great little car other than that.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

There is no humming with the manual shift. I took an auto for a test drive, and I did not hear this humming.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a 2005 SE AWD, Manual tranny....go with manual !!! MHO, I only have 24000 km, but I love the XT. Had to wait for the manual, but it is worth it.


----------



## cheniquoi (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks very much everyone. Much appreciated input. Will go for another test drive tonight, but I think this is the one.

Had a manual for the past 6 years, I'm too lazy now for shifting. If it still hums, then I guess I'll be driving a hummer 

Another question, any recommendations on accessories? I'm looking at the deflectors and bike hitch. Any other ones that are "must have's"?


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Cargo liner: Must have. Keeps your stuff from sliding on the slippery surface.
Bug deflector: I like the look. Oh yeah, it's functional too.
Spoiler: Adds a porty look, if you're not getting the adventure package.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I got to say, I love the manual. It is a very smooth shifting 5-speed. 

The only thing I would recommend is to get a good set of tires at some point as the stock tires are terrible (190 threadwear rating on the Bridgestones that were stock on mine).

I made my own cargo liner by carefully cutting a piece of commercial carpet to fit the hatch. It saved me a pile of money, and works quite well. I picked up a large gray mat from Walmart (around $20) which I used. I made a template using large sheets of paper first, then transferred the pattern to the carpet. Then you have to cut out the small holes for the tie-down points etc.


----------



## Gilbert Cunningham (Jun 18, 2006)

Why can't you guys put pressure on Nissan to inport the diesel, petrols really suck compared to modern diesels, by the way Audi won the Le Mans 24 hrs race today with an Audi R10 diesel race car !!


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

It would be nice to see the diesel version. Here in Canada the only SUV available in diesel is the Jeep Liberty.


----------



## bmovie (Jun 14, 2006)

i've got an 06 LE fully loaded with the NAV...love everything about it. The sunroof was a big seller to me. Almost feels like a convertable. As for the noise I haven't heard anything out of the ordinary.
The leather seats are great the cargo space for a small suv is great. The only complaint I would have is the arm rest..and the temperature that flashes 3˚C or below 

I would buy another one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

3.5 years of driving an exy and I love it every day more than before 

61,000kms on the clock and not a single problem (touch wood)

Is that convincing enough?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Gem of an engine. Hums, sings or growls depending on how you step on it. Surprising economical, despite the engine capacity. Loads of space in the engine bay to work with.

Rear seats are way more comfortable than the latest Mercedes E.

Good for cruising - practically fatigue-free over long highway stretches, although the sound insulation could be better.

Balanced handling. Good chuckability. Good all round visibility and a great sunroof. Newer models have additional braces in the chassis for better stiffness and crashworthiness I believe.

Brilliant drivetrain . Did I mention the terrific ride?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*What's this ?*



LEONGSTER said:


> Good chuckability.



What's *"chuckability"* ??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> Newer models have additional braces in the chassis for better stiffness and crashworthiness I believe.


I haven't heard that one before! Apart from cosmetic changes, exhaust system and wiring, I didn't think there was any difference between the MK1 and MKII at all.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

If you check under the front seats, is there a 1/2inch bar running across the front of the seat frame. Also, after you've lifted up the rear tyre cover panel, or raised the rear bench and removed the carpet, is there a black colored brace bolted to the floorpan between the rear strut towers. I saw these items missing in a MK 1 and assumed that Nissan fitted them in the MKII. Also, the ones on mine looked really adhoc, and weren't properly painted and are already rusting-sorta looked like they were added on last minute. I could be mistaken.

Also:"Chuckability" As in you can chuck it anywhere: into a corner, around a bend, mud; 
Also as in "Chooks" You can chuck chooks in it. Lots of them, maybe at least ten dozen, only it'll stink up the car and we're really concerned about bird flu here so I don't think we'll be trying that anytime soon.

Sorry chaps. Am stoked up on cold medication and I couldn't resist.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

BTW, I noticed this thing "REP 91" on the sidebar - what's that?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> If you check under the front seats, is there a 1/2inch bar running across the front of the seat frame. Also, after you've lifted up the rear tyre cover panel, or raised the rear bench and removed the carpet, is there a black colored brace bolted to the floorpan between the rear strut towers. I saw these items missing in a MK 1 and assumed that Nissan fitted them in the MKII. Also, the ones on mine looked really adhoc, and weren't properly painted and are already rusting-sorta looked like they were added on last minute. I could be mistaken.


Can you take some pics so I can compare to mine which is MK1? This is interesting indeed.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> BTW, I noticed this thing "REP 91" on the sidebar - what's that?


Could it be the recommended petrol Octane rating not less than 91?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Could it be the recommended petrol Octane rating not less than 91?



Jalal,

what Leongster is talking about is the Reputation system of Nissan Forums. It is shown on the left hand side of the posts below your user name. When you first start using the board everybody starts at reputation 100. Points are given out based on good input or taken away based on bad input. Notice your rep is at 105 since you contribute positively. I guess Leongster lost a few points along the way...

Reputation points are handled by administartors and moderators.
If your rep falls to zero you get automatically banned.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

hahahahaha 

With so much new stuff in his MKII, I thought he had something on the sidebar of his exy LOL 

This is hilarious LOL

My REP is Octane Rating 105. hehehehehe


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

And here I was thinkin that was the no. of responses I was getting to my thread. Ha Ha Ha Ha So Not Funny. At this rate, I'll be banned in a couple more postings, so I might as well quit while I'm ahead, right fellas.

Anyway, Jalal how do I post the pictures so you can see what I was talking about.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Leongster,

You can find detailed information on picture posting in this linked thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/103294-picture-posting-dummies.html

I recommend you sign up with ImageShack.
The other ones gave me trouble.


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

*Sticker Price*

I am looking to purchase an X-Trail Extreme in Edmonton, Canada. The sticker price is $34,500 plus GST. What would be a fair price for this vehicle? The dealer has offered a decent price on my trade-in, but hasn't moved on the sticker price of the X-Trail. I am wanting to purchase in the next week or two.

Any suggestions on price would be appreciated.

Thanks!

:newbie:


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Hi Leongster,
> 
> You can find detailed information on picture posting in this linked thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marc. Will try it later when I've taken the pics


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I like my XE but I'm not sure about the LE. It seems like too much money for what you get. I would not call the sound insulation and ride quality "luxurious".


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Can you take some pics so I can compare to mine which is MK1? This is interesting indeed.



Hi Jalal, you can view the pictures of the braces I was talking about here:

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h159/leongster/beneath_drivers_seat.jpg

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h159/leongster/rear-strut_base.jpg

Let me know the outcome as I am curious about the under-the-skin differences between the MKI and MKII.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Eddie,

Thanks for the pics. I now know what you're talking about when I saw the pics 

I can confirm the following:

1. No brace under the seats BUT I have upgraded my seats from MKI (cloth) to MKII (leather electrical seats) and I can confirm that this brace was in fact there part of the seat assembly for MKI cloth seats. It is not there in the current leather seats of MKII

2. The rear black brace is there on my MKI as well.

Hope this clears things up


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Jalal, glad to hear that. It's worth fitting the front ones back if you can, or fashioning a couple aluminium tubes in place. I've seen how some front seats behave in T-bone collisions and any amount of lateral stiffness you can introduce to a seat is bound to help if just a bit...

This is probably my last post for awhile, as I go away to nurse my bruised and battered (but still inflated) ego. You and Canada's Far East have been decent chaps and I hope you and the others like you continue to keep a clear mind and a keen eye out for stuff that may not always make the news but is out there and working if only for a handful of believers.

When the ten weeks or so are up I'll post the results of my fuel tests, although to be frank I really do not see the point anymore. 

Common sense, logic and the ability to separate fact from fiction is what I would prescribe any day to someone looking to better his ride. And while you're looking, there really is no harm in finding out more about the things that you're going to be hearing about on Discovery years from today, that are already happening, sometimes right in your own backyard!

Best


Eddie


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Eddie,

Yep, I will try and fit those front braces back of the seat frame would allow me to do so.

My reply to your other statement will be posted in your original thread (to keep this one on the subject)


----------

